# I have a problem



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi  justlilright.. sounds like the string is rotating some, it needs to be put in a press and fixed. some people who shoot with a loop just move the loop[both top and bott.] to get the peep perfect. but i ts better to press the bow and do it right.


----------



## jslone0103 (Oct 13, 2011)

You could also press it and check the string length and get it as close as possible to your correct draw and BH and if you add twists to your string ( not many) it will or should stop the rotation unless someone made that string and had inconsistant strand tension when serving the string..... I like to get the exact amount of twists in my string even if i have to run it a lil to short because your peep will turn if you slightly go under the recommended twist rate.. another thing is to cut your serving off of your peep and slide it up or down a bit to compensate for the turning it is doing.. your peep wont go anywere but it will be cock eyed.. moving your loop will work temporary but it will move on you... get your loop straight slide your peep either way , or add / subtract minor twists..... good luck man


----------



## justalilright (Apr 25, 2011)

I may have not been totally clear on my prob.... The peep is not rotating on its axis. It and the scope are rotating in relation to each other. Giving me a sight picture through the peep with the outer ring of left side of the scope coming into th center of he peep.. Essentially, as i pull through my back tension it seems as if i struggle to keep the scope and the peep framed up. As if I am torqueing the bow to the right.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Sounds like your anchor is changing. Pay attention to the amount of pressure that you are using to hold your release hand into your cheek. You may also be moving your head into or away from the release hand. I catch myself doing this from time to time.

My fix is to try to keep the head still after anchor and to pull straight back with the release hand. If the release elbow is not in line with the arrow and you pull back the peep will usually move to the side some.

Oh wait. I am not a coach. So try my suggestions at your own risk.


----------

